# Talk about body image anyone?



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

Most women have negative body image issues (even VS models :rofl and there are a myriad of reasons why. That said, I want this thread to be about what we as women like about our bodies; to focus on the positive. Bear with me; this is supposed to be good therapy. 

The rules are:
1. It must be a feature that you truly like and would never change.
2. Could be anything, from your nipples, your ears to how you look in yoga pants.
3. Tell us why you like the feature.
4. *No negatives*, i.e. no saying I like X-part but …
5. Truly look at yourself and *look for positives*.
6. It must be about something *you *genuinely like and not something you have only been complimented on (because sometimes we don’t believe it).

Anyone game?

I’ll start …

My feet: because they are small and callous-free.
My hair: because it is healthy-looking and very shiny.
My butt: because it is round, tight and high.
My neck: because it’s long.
My skin: because it is smooth, even toned and has never produced a pimple; also because I don’t need foundation.
My height: I am 6’ and up in any type of heels, this one I am not sure of the reason however I enjoy being tall.
My bones: because they are small (e.g. 6” wrists)
My nails (feet and hands): because they are smooth and white.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm just pretty awesome.

And I get more sexy with age.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

hmmm...tough one RedSonja! I love your list

I love my eye color and my dark eyelashes.
my lips are pretty awesome and sexy
my feet,small and cute with high arches...they look fab in heels

the hair.definitely the hair.long,silky,and I'm really growing some love for my natural color.

sounds weird but I love my fingernails.They grow perfectly shaped square and they're strong. I keep them with just a bit of tip for scratching SO's back

others seem to love my butt,I can't put it on my list though until I make it more firm.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

My eyelashes - long and black and naturally curly
My hands - small and delicate with nice nails that never need a professional manicure
My ass will NOT quit
My ankles and wrists are really delicate
My legs are long for my height
I think my body is in proportion - I have broad shoulders and narrow hips and I'm glad it's not the other way round


----------



## relationshipsguide_gal (Apr 6, 2013)

This is a nice therapy 

Here goes.. I like..
1) My LIPS 'coz it's pink and heart-shaped
2) My CHEEKBONES 'coz they're nice and defined
3) My BUTT 'coz it's big and round
4) My FINGERS 'coz they're long but not too thin
5) My FEET 'coz they're small (size 35) and almost perfectly shaped
6) My EARS 'coz it's cute ^_^

*All Women Are Beautiful!!*


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> My eyelashes - long and black and naturally curly
> My hands - small and delicate with nice nails that never need a professional manicure
> My ass will NOT quit
> My ankles and wrists are really delicate
> ...


I have a problem with your list. 

Your lips!! woman don't forget your lips! I've seen the pictures


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

ahhh but the OP said this *6. It must be about something you genuinely like and not something you have only been complimented on (because sometimes we don’t believe it).*

I have never even thought about my lips, I hardly ever wear lipstick even!


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

Dollystanford said:


> ahhh but the OP said this *6. It must be about something you genuinely like and not something you have only been complimented on (because sometimes we don’t believe it).*
> 
> I have never even thought about my lips, I hardly ever wear lipstick even!


not thought about them?! blasphemy!


----------



## LadyOfTheLake (Feb 25, 2013)

My feet-I have high arches and they look elegant
My cheekbones-they are high and well shaped
My waist-Its naturally small
My fingers-long and tapered
My hair colour-it is unusual and I love it


----------



## committed4ever (Nov 13, 2012)

Y'all sound like some gorgeous women! Guess I'm disqualified since the things I like is because H is so turned on by them.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## daisygirl 41 (Aug 5, 2011)

Always been body conscious but -

My height - I'm 5ft 10. I like being tall
My boobs - They're pretty round and firm considering I breast fed 3 babies
My eyes - Nice and blue.

Don't we all sound gorgeous!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I was very SHY about my body in my youth ....felt I had to be so modest...not show too much...I wouldn't even wear a 2 piece bathing suit feeling It would be letting too much show....like I was trying to get male attention...I liked those little skirts. 

Even with my husband, I was embarrassed for him to see me naked, I would cover myself with my hands, or turn around....He should have just grabbed me and told me how much he wanted to see me in the light, but he allowed me to play the "shy school girl"... for too many years.. while I was wanting the sheet over us, lights dim.....

This was truly ridiculous looking back...as I had the perfect figure before kids ....I should have been FREE in this... loved & embraced my body ....and allowed him that pleasure.... .....Sometimes he'd get the camera out and want to Photo me.... I'd allow a little of this.. but I still preferred covering up....

What a shame....now my stomach is forever scarred due to a # of C-sections...and NOW (of course)...I am totally free of this...but what a waste of our younger years.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

When I was a runner I had much more self confidence then I do now that I had to quit. I'm working on slowly toning my body back to where it was, but I'm not sure if I'm fighting a losing battle since I have a few setbacks. I will continue to look my best as possible as long as I'm alive. I do this for myself too and not anyone else. I like eating healthy and the benefits of health/super foods. My goal is to keep my thighs, legs, and butt toned. My stomach has always been pretty flat.

Right now I'm pretty satisfied with my hair. It's very long, a nice color and healthy. I work hard maintaining my weight and keeping my hair healthy. I also try to keep a good attitude and outlook on life in general. It's not always an easy thing to do when your a prisoner in your own body.


----------



## Leasel (Mar 30, 2013)

My eyes - they're big and green, and don't need makeup to stand out
MY fingers - I have really skinny, long fingers, and at the ends of them I have very strong fingernails. I can grow out my fingernails without painting them or doing any work, and they still look good.
My stomach - I've worked my butt off for my abs, and they're not going anywhere.
My lips - They're big and full, and constantly in a smiling position (even when I don't realize it)


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I look good in a pencil skirt


----------



## BBRAY (Apr 16, 2013)

My Lips-Full 
My Breasts-Firm and the perfect size
My Legs-Sleek and Sexy
My Butt-Round, Firm, and Very grab-able
My Eyes-Dark Chocolate and Delicious
Other Awesome Body Parts- A Perfect, Beautiful Secret


----------



## Anonymous07 (Aug 4, 2012)

Features I like about myself...

- my eyes - a pretty light brown / hazel color
- my nails - pregnancy hormones have made them amazing
- my feet - perfectly proportioned and soft

Normally I would have added other areas too, but being pregnant, those areas have changed. I love what my body can do to have this little boy, but I'm just having a harder time coming to terms with the new look(stretch marks, hairiness, etc. is not always cute). I know I'll get there eventually, but it's a work in progress.


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> I look good in a pencil skirt


Yeah? Prove it!


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Red Sonja said:


> Yeah? Prove it!


Oh no!

Please do not dare AR.

Bad bad move.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I double dog dare him


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

:slap:


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I bet he's too much of a wussy pants to take up the challenge anyway


----------



## whynotrightnow12 (Mar 30, 2013)

My hair - long, red, shiny, and soft as a bunny rabbit.
My cleavage - draws attention.


----------



## Porcupine (Apr 11, 2013)

Awesome lists ladies!!! Love it!! Great thread :smthumbup:


----------



## WEBELONG2GETHER (Jan 22, 2012)

my warm brown complexion
my sexy full lips
my large breast with large nipples
my soft warm skin
my long legs
my sexy telephone voice
my seductive/alluring smile
my dark brown eyes
my overall sexiness/ im a true scorpio
and im cute...:smthumbup: thanks mom and dad!!!


----------



## Hailey2009 (Oct 27, 2012)

My freckles -- I like when they pop a bit when the sun comes out and keep me from looking completely ghostly the rest of the year.


----------



## plasmasunn (Apr 3, 2013)

What an AWESOME idea!! And if all of us got together for a night out, this would be a gaggle of gorgeousness no one could withstand!!!

My eyes: unnaturally blue
My smile: it lights up my whole face
My hands: I have "piano player" fingers
My lips: because they're just perfectly pouty
My butt: shapely, lucious and looks insane in yoga pants
My "You are My Sunshine" Tattoo (Ok, that's not natural, but I designed it myself and got it on my leg as an anniversary present for my husband...) I just think it's beautiful!


----------



## justforfun1222 (Feb 6, 2013)

HMM Let's see

I like my Hazel eyes because they have flecks of gold in them that sparkle when I smile
I like my smile because I have pretty white teeth
I like my skin color, because I have a tan year round
I like my butt, because it looks like an upside down heart (even at 44)
I like my fingers because they are long and graceful
I like my legs because they are long and slender and look great in heels..


----------



## Red Sonja (Sep 8, 2012)

And remember, the point of all this is to *remember all these attractive qualities when we look in the mirror and start to nit-pick our looks.* 

For example, my girlfriends ALL seem to nit-pick their noses … I hate that so many women get nose jobs! To me the nose is one of the most unique and interesting things about a persons face; I don’t have a “perfect nose” but it’s my nose and a large part of what makes me unique.


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

My ears, they are not too big, don't stick out and have attached lobes.
My eyes, they are ever changing colours, from blue through grey to green.
My nose, it is not big and pointy.


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Growing up, I didn't think I was physically attractive. When I'm complimented on my appearance, I accept it and with a thank you - but there's this little insecure part of me inside that resists accepting it for myself. When insecure thoughts arise in my mind, I tend to either focus on attitude, or being grateful for my health and things I'm thankful for physically that way, rather than vanity, but I'm wondering if that is, in a way, avoiding thinking about appearance. I haven't focused on the traits I like in the way this thread suggests so I'll contribute with...


My eyelashes are naturally long and I like the way they accentuate my eyes, which look soft and nicely shaped. I like the shape of my nose and how it looks profile. I have a couple of "beauty spots" and I like where they are, one is close to my eyebrow and I've always liked how that looks next to my eyeshadow. I like that I can rock both brunette and blonde. My skin is pale and I've learned to embrace this and taken care of my skin. My calf muscles are shapely and can strut in stilettos. My ankles are slender and the high arch of my foot looks elegant.

Done.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Wow, heartsbeating, I can really relate! I'm not used to thinking this way- at all.
But, I love the exercise & I love that all of these beautiful women have contributed to this cool thread: )
Thank you ladies for helping me to think positive too:
So, I'm going to give it a go:

My smile- it's big & happy & spreads joy
My dark, wavy hair- looks good first thing in the morning
My super soft skin- gets my guy going every time
The freckles across my nose- I just like 'em
My delicate neck- it looks nice when my hair is up
My small waist/round behind- they go good together
The muscle tone in my arms & legs- ex-gymnast benefits
My voice- raspy & warm- people have told me I should be a nurse because my voice is soothing: )

Wow. That felt good. Thank you!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Zab (Jul 25, 2012)

I love my nose- because its well shaped and beautiful
I love my weight- because I'm a slender but a bit curvy
I love my breast- because they are bigger and nice i can show my cleavage
I love my nails-they look nice and light
I love my feet- because they are small
I love my height - because I'm short and can wear very high heel shoes 
I love my voice- because its big and firm
I love my hands- because they are tiny and beautiful


----------



## always_alone (Dec 11, 2012)

The laugh lines that are forming around my eyes because they remind me of all the times I've smiled


----------



## gardengirl (Apr 18, 2013)

My smile reaches my eyes

My teeth

I'm totally comfortable with the rest of me, too, but those are my favorites!


----------



## Bellavista (May 29, 2012)

So it just goes to show, that despite what we might perceive, we all do have some really attractive qualities. And the ones mentioned are just the ones we think, there are probably plenty more that other people see in us.


----------

